# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  στροφες πικαπ

## ReNia

Καλησπερα και ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ....
Εχω ενα πικαπ ποθ παιζει δισκουσ 33 στροφων , 45 και 78....το μοτερ λειτουργει μια χαρα ηχεια ενισχυτης ολα ..ΑΛΛΛΑ ...Ο ΔΙΣΚΟΣ γυρναει ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ .... με αποτελεσμα να ακουγεται πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο οτι πρεπει ...ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ να επισκευαστει ? τι  καθοριζει το ποσο γρηγορα παιζει ο δισκος ? 
ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## babiss

καλημερα....

καπου υπαρχει ενασ διακοπτης για την επιλογη των στροφων...

κοιτα μηπως ειναι σε αλλες στροφες απο οτι πρεπει για τον δισκο σου..

επισης 8α πρεπει να τσεκαρεις τον ιμαντα ποθ εχει μεσα...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ειναι sevo mode (γραναζια κινηση)η με ιμαντα συνδεση μοτερ με πλατο 
μαλλον το δευτερο τοτε απλα δοκιμαζεις διαφορες αντιστασεις στο + το μοτερ 
εφοσον εχεις βαλεις τον σωστο ιμαντα αν τον εχεις αλλαξεις με τον ιδιο
παντως καπου εσωτερικα πρεπει να  εχει κυκλωμα που ελενγχει τις στροφες εκει πρεπει να επεμβεις κανονικα

----------


## ReNia

ευχαριστω πολυ ολη η συλλογη μου ειναι δικσοι 33 στροφων και αυτο επιλεγω...αλλα και με αλλους δισκους που δοκιμασα παλι στην αντιστοιχη ρυθμιση ( αλλοτε 47 αλλοτε 78 στροφες) το ιδιο προβλημα υπαρχει.... στο εσωτερικο του πικαπ μου υπαρχει ενας ιμαντας λαστιχενιος ο οποιος βρισκεται γυρω απο το μοτερ..δεν ξερω περισσοτερα πραγματα αλλα για να ρυθμισω τις αντιστασεις στο μοτερ προφανως ειναι κατι που δεν θα μπορω να κανω μονη μου..

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεν εχει μετασχηματιστη δουλευει με 220 volt απευθειας τοτε
δοκιμασε να βαλεις αντισταση στην σειρα απο 2ΚΩ αναλογης ισχυως με το ρευμα που τραβαει το μοτερ
αν ομως οπως ειπε ο φιλος ειναι για 110volt και οχι για 220volt τοτε θα χρειαστει μετασχηματιστη απο 220/110
το γραφει επανω το μοτερ η απο πισω το Pickup

----------


## fuzz

αν μπορεις ανεβασε καμμια φωτογραφια απο το πικ-απ μοτερ να δουμε τι παιζει (μερικα μοτερ στη βαση εχουν ρυθμιστη στροφων)

----------


## ReNia

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας....αυτο που γραφει απο πισω ειναι 230 volt / 50 Hz ....αρα παιζει να χρειαζεται μετασχηματιστη ?

----------


## ReNia

> αν μπορεις ανεβασε καμμια φωτογραφια απο το πικ-απ μοτερ να δουμε τι παιζει (μερικα μοτερ στη βαση εχουν ρυθμιστη στροφων)


θα ανεβασω φωτογραφια μεχρι το βραδυ ...

----------


## babiss

οχι απο μετ/στη εισαι μια χαρα...

απο μεσα το πικαπ καπου εχει καπιο τριμερακι για τις στροφες....

επισης μπωρει ο ιμαντας που εχει πανω να εχει αλαχτει κ να μην τεριαζει...

----------


## -nikos-

> Καλησπερα και ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ....
> Εχω ενα πικαπ ποθ παιζει δισκουσ 33 στροφων , 45 και 78....το μοτερ λειτουργει μια χαρα ηχεια ενισχυτης ολα ..ΑΛΛΛΑ ...Ο ΔΙΣΚΟΣ γυρναει ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ .... με αποτελεσμα να ακουγεται πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο οτι πρεπει ...ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ να επισκευαστει ? τι καθοριζει το ποσο γρηγορα παιζει ο δισκος ? 
> ευχαριστω


ο διακοπτης που σου ειπε ο babiss εχει κολισει 
βασικα η εχει εναν τεντωτηρα και αλαζει τις στροφες μηχανικα η
η εχει επιλογη ηλεκτρικη στο μοτερ για να αλαζουν οι στροφες του αλλα
μην ανχωνεσαι εφωσον παιζει γρηγορα επισκευαζεται αν πηγενε αργα να ανησηχουσες
γιατι θα ειχε σοβαρωτερη ζημια.
δωσε προσοχη στον διακοπτη.

----------


## ReNia

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους αν καποιος απο εσας ειναι ηλεκτρονικος - ηλεκτρολογος και νομιζει οτι μπορει να μου το φτιαξει με βαση αυτα τα δεδομενα ας μου στειλει προσωπικο μνμ .. (εγω ειμαι αθηνα .. )

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω δεν μπορω γιατι ειμαι 700 χιλιομετρα απο εσενα
αν θελεις βγαλε με την ψηφιακη μηχανη φωτογραφια τον μηχανισμο του

----------


## Costis Ni

Εεεε οχι και ηλεκτρολόγο! Αυτός που ασχολείται με τις ηλεκτρονκές συσκευές είναι ηλεκτρονικός. Ο κυριος που ασχολείται με την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση (πίνακας, πρίζες κλπ) είναι ηλεκτρολόγος. Μην τους μπερδεύεις, θα προσβάλλεις και τους δύο! Ακου με, δεν είμαι τίποτα από αυτά!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...ηλεκτρονικός - ηλεκτρολόγος ... να μου το φτιάξει ... Αθήνα


Παράλληλα με αναζήτηση στο google για: "εργαστήριο επισκευής πικάπ Αμπελόκηποι"
έδωσε 400+ αποτελέσματα. Βάλε την περιοχή σου και κάνε 3-4 τηλέφωνα.
G

----------

